# How to fight for a false traffic fine in Dubai?



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a traffic fine which is absolutely false. It says the following:

Ticket violation: Sudden Swerve / Obstructing Traffic 
Location: Emirates St.
Fine: AED 400
Ticket issued without drivers presence 

The problem is that I was not there on the time and date mentioned. I would like to fight for this ticket. 

I need help from only those who have fight for their tickets in the past and may share their experience and the outcome. It's not the matter of money but to contest my innocence and I'm ready to do any length of efforts required here.

So please help me understand the process.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Please see the earlier posts "How to nail ice cream to the ceiling" and "How to kick water uphill". Everything you need will be there.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Do a search on 'how to contest a traffic fine', this has been discussed before.

(And the general consensus was that is not worth it - save yourself the hassle).


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

whiterose232 said:


> The problem is that I was not there on the time and date mentioned. I would like to fight for this ticket.


I understand it is a matter of principle, but unless you can prove without any doubt that you AND/OR your car were not there at said time / date, you have less than zero chance of winning.

And if you do, they will simply change the time / date (i.e. oh data entry mistake) 

PS: I still chuckle everytime I remember someone here contested about picture showing the car spoiler was still down = means vehicle traveling under specific speed = no ticket. Police said "no problem, we will take care of that". Next thing he knew, they took the picture off... :clap2:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

whiterose232 said:


> I have a traffic fine which is absolutely false. It says the following:
> 
> Ticket violation: Sudden Swerve / Obstructing Traffic
> Location: Emirates St.
> ...


Hi 

Funnily enough we had a fine for exactly the same offence!!

It was 8.00 one morning and we were getting off the E11 onto the Al Ain road.
Traffic was very heavy so went into correct lane at the last minute, just before the turning.
Saw a policeman hiding in the bushes taking down numbers and sure enough got the dreaded text and email a few days later.
There was no swerving or obstruction involved - we simply moved into correct lane a bit late!
Unfortnately we dont drive a low registration number car with excessivley tinted windows - so had to just pay the fine!

We were waiting for Ramadan and the usual 50% "fine discount" but we bought another car at the weekend. When the dealer went to register the new car - the fine showed up and we could not register until it was paid!!

In UAE Traffic fines = Stealth Tax!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

whiterose232 said:


> I have a traffic fine which is absolutely false. It says the following:
> 
> Ticket violation: Sudden Swerve / Obstructing Traffic
> Location: Emirates St.
> ...


One thing you can use as evidence is if you were driving elsewhere and have Salik records to show you in another location on the day/time?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> 
> Funnily enough we had a fine for exactly the same offence!!
> 
> ...


Maybe I am reading this wrong, but sounds to me like you stayed in the faster lane and then cut off the people that were in the correct exit lane. Which means you were being; lets say, a less than courteous driver but figure since others do it it is ok, and your only regret is being caught


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Maybe I am reading this wrong, but sounds to me like you stayed in the faster lane and then cut off the people that were in the correct exit lane. Which means you were being; lets say, a less than courteous driver but figure since others do it it is ok, and your only regret is being caught


Actually no not quite!!

Traffic was at a crawl, we had just joined the road from a petrol station and could not immediately get into the correct lane
We crawled along, indicated, saw a gap and went into the correct lane.

Remembering our old UK highway code - we did not cause any other motorist to change their speed or direction!!

Only regret was that we could not see the policeman literally hiding in the bushes!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Please see the earlier posts "How to nail ice cream to the ceiling" and "How to kick water uphill". Everything you need will be there.


This has put me in a good mood this morning!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The question is covered here: Labour ban applies to all companies beyond free zones - The National

(last question)


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I once got a traffic fine on Boxing Day around midnight when I was fast asleep at home sleeping away the Xmas day baileys. I argued,contested, threatened, cried and when I was done, my migraine and I paid up and I cursed all the way home but that was in 2008. Perhaps Dubai has changed.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I once got a traffic fine on Boxing Day around midnight when I was fast asleep at home sleeping away the Xmas day baileys. I argued,contested, threatened, cried and when I was done, my migraine and I paid up and I cursed all the way home but that was in 2008. Perhaps Dubai has changed.


Not really  a colleague has just been fined for "lane indiscipline" - he's new here and rang the Police (against my advice) to question it and fight it asking, justifiably, what constitutes lane indiscipline here? :boxing:

40 odd minutes later and with him going a funny colour we finally persuaded him to give up and pay it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MAW0504 said:


> Not really  a colleague has just been fined for "lane indiscipline" - he's new here and rang the Police (against my advice) to question it and fight it asking, justifiably, what constitutes lane indiscipline here? :boxing:
> 
> 40 odd minutes later and with him going a funny colour we finally persuaded him to give up and pay it.


That one is usually for changing lanes without indicating. Police should know, since they do it all this time


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

MAW0504 said:


> Not really  a colleague has just been fined for "lane indiscipline" - he's new here and rang the Police (against my advice) to question it and fight it asking, justifiably, what constitutes lane indiscipline here? :boxing:
> 
> 40 odd minutes later and with him going a funny colour we finally persuaded him to give up and pay it.


A girl can dream


----------



## TSmith (Sep 23, 2013)

whiterose232 said:


> I have a traffic fine which is absolutely false. It says the following:
> 
> Ticket violation: Sudden Swerve / Obstructing Traffic
> Location: Emirates St.
> ...


I also just received a phantom traffic fine.
For not wearing a seat belt on Emirates St!!
I have driven for nearly 20 years in a few different countries and have always worn my seatbelt. I know for a fact that this is a phantom ticket! Any suggestions, other than making a complaint through Dubai police website???


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like we all need to avoid Emirates St. Sorry for the lame question, but how do people get notified of their tickets? Cell phone? i dont remember giving them an email address. Have had my license a month now.


----------



## TSmith (Sep 23, 2013)

By text message then you can check Dubaipolice.ae website for details of the fine


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

eggonface.com works well for getting informed of the tickets across all Emirates.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> eggonface.com works well for getting informed of the tickets across all Emirates.


Well what do you know... its legit... going by the domain name, I went expecting to see a video of the three stooges with Curly running into a wall...


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone using this site?


----------

